# T/C Encore 454 Casull - FF3 or Vortex Venom



## thc_clubPres (May 8, 2016)

Fastfire III or Vortex Venom.  which would be recommended for this and 7mm-08 barrels?

Currently have a Burris 2x on it but don't like the long relief on handgun scopes and wanted to try red dot,

most reviews I read say to invest in a higher dollar brand such as trijicon.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (May 9, 2016)

I am running the Fastfire III on my Glock G40 10mm and its doing all that I want it to do out to 50 yds.
Trijicon was just to rich for my set up.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (May 9, 2016)

I had a 30 mm BSA red dot on my  12 inch TC 45-70 for a long time and it held up better than some of the more pricey ones.


----------



## Lilly001 (May 9, 2016)

Handgunner 45-70 said:


> I am running the Fastfire III on my Glock G40 10mm and its doing all that I want it to do out to 50 yds.
> Trijicon was just to rich for my set up.



Not to derail this thread, but...
I am waiting (patiently) for my G40 to come in. I have a FFIII to put on it and my question is what distance are you sighted in at? I'm debating 50 or 100 yds.
Also are you going light and hot? Or heavy and slower for your bullet/velocity package?
I've got some 180's to sight in but I've looked at Reed's and they have both 180 gold dots and heavier HCGC. Also I've seen 135-160's at unreal velocities and energy levels. I've always liked heavy for cartridge bullets. What's your take on it?


----------



## Lilly001 (May 9, 2016)

thc_clubPres said:


> Fastfire III or Vortex Venom.  which would be recommended for this and 7mm-08 barrels?
> 
> Currently have a Burris 2x on it but don't like the long relief on handgun scopes and wanted to try red dot,
> 
> most reviews I read say to invest in a higher dollar brand such as trijicon.



I've always liked red dots for ranges up to 100 yds. Over that I think a handgun scope is more precise.
So I usually choose based on the weapons ability and my perceived use of it. 
I'v got scopes on my Contenders in 30-30 and .223. And a red dot on my .357 max. I'm also putting a red dot on my new G40 10mm as I see it as a less than 100 yd weapon.


----------



## frankwright (May 11, 2016)

My Venom has been holding up real well on my G40 MOS. I have no complaints with it at all.


----------

